# Ariens Snow Blower Issue



## dm_timmer (Nov 11, 2012)

I have an Ariens ST824LE snowblower and the power drive slips now and will not drive. I brought in the wheel with the rubber molded on it that is used for the drive and they said it was in fine shape and I tried tightening the cable with no result. It use to just drive right through the snow, not so much now. Any ideas on a fix?

Thanks


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Has the drive plate ( The disk that the rubber wheel turns ) become glazed or have oil on it? Is there a key missing in the drive shafts? Just some things to look for until someone else chimes in. Bye


----------



## dm_timmer (Nov 11, 2012)

I will try cleaning the disc and check if a key is missing.

Thanks


----------



## dm_timmer (Nov 11, 2012)

I used brake cleaner on the cast disc and the rubber wheel and it seem to have made a difference, it will go under power much better now than before it was cleaned.

Thanks


----------

